# God(s) Voting Thread



## Baron (Mar 4, 2012)

Please take a little time to read the entries for this month's challenge and vote for the *THREE POEMS *you consider most deserving.

It's important that you use *ALL THREE VOTES. 

*Those who vote for less than three entries or who vote for their own work will be regarded as "spoiled votes" and discounted.

The entrant who receives most votes gets a one month FoWF subscription and the Laureate title.

Please leave comments in this thread.


----------



## bazz cargo (Mar 4, 2012)

Wow!
There has been some fierce competition before, but this one was tough.

Sadly I couldn't vote for all (or just myself).


I think the last two lines of Candid Petunia's deserve quotation status. Possibly on a whacking great airship that gets flown around the world.


----------



## j.w.olson (Mar 4, 2012)

Indeed. Difficult choices, here. I have a handful that I want to win -- not just any one.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Mar 5, 2012)

A lot of beautiful entries that I found it difficult to choose the best three. In the end, I voted for Gumby, obi_have and bazz cargo.

Good luck to all the contestants!


----------



## Baron (Mar 7, 2012)

Please be sure to use all three votes.  One person's vote has been discounted for using only one vote, and using it to vote for his/her own poem..


----------



## candid petunia (Mar 8, 2012)

I've voted for Lisa, Gumby and Vangoghsear.


Lisa, your poem was heart-wrenching. I wish you strength and peace for all that you've gone through.



Gumby, I liked the concept of how the term 'god' isn't revered these days. 



Vangoghsear, I was filled with awe, I can't describe the feelings that went through me when I read your poem. It's not even possible, but I felt I was witnessing _the beginning _itself. Thanks for posting, I've come back to it for several readings.


----------



## vangoghsear (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words Candid Petunia.  I'm glad you liked my poem.  

I chose yours as well, and Gumby's and Toddm's.  Everyone did a really good job with this challenge, I had a tough time choosing.


----------

